# Anyone have Yorkie puppy cut pictures?



## bellasmommy

Hi! I know some of you out there have yorkies as well as Maltese, and Harley's hair has gotten longer and I'm looking for a cute haircut for her. I'd like to keep her topknot, a rounded face, and maybe two to three inches on the body. Can anyone help? I tried the yorkie talk forum but couldn't find many pictures. Thanks!


----------



## chloeandj

I was considering this cute cut for my yorkie. But I have chickened out. I think it is really cute though!


----------



## BrookeB676

I have 2 yorkies and I just started grooming all of them. I did Rocky for the first time and this is what I came up with:


















That is my big guy.

Here is my little girl, I was gonna keep her face long but it didnt work out. Now she kinda looks like a brussels LOL (this was before I touched her face).



















Hope those help!


----------



## Karen542

Here's a picture of CeCe who unfortunately passed on a couple of years ago. This how I used to keep her hair


----------



## Cosy

My little Bebe I keep in a modified cut. Her body is short and her
legs and face furnishings are longer.
[attachment=5490:attachment]


----------



## NewMom328

I am no help with the pictures bc I dont have a Yorkie but I just wanted to say that all of your yorkies are SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## mmo

> My little Bebe I keep in a modified cut. Her body is short and her
> legs and face furnishings are longer.
> [attachment=5490:attachment][/B]


Brit, your malts and yorkies are clones????? My GOD, they all have those faces that you just have to LOVE!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

[attachment=5492:attachment]

This is a picture of my daughter's Yorkie









ginny & zoe & bella too!


----------



## bellasmommy

Once again SM came through for me! Thanks everyone! Now I'm looking forwward to Harley's new do


----------



## Cosy

Hahaha! I'm a headhunter. What can I say. I love a perdy face.


----------



## mmo

> Hahaha! I'm a headhunter. What can I say. I love a perdy face.[/B]


Brit, have you gotten all your pups (malts and yorkies) as young pups (12 weeks)? or did you search for older puppies so you are certain that they will have "that face"? I am sorry if it`s a stupid question but i`d really like to know how Cosy, Toy and Bebe`s faces were when they were very young.


----------



## jude'n'jools

> My little Bebe I keep in a modified cut. Her body is short and her
> legs and face furnishings are longer.
> [attachment=5490:attachment][/B]


Is'nt she just adorable. Awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=180005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I'm a headhunter. What can I say. I love a perdy face.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brit, have you gotten all your pups (malts and yorkies) as young pups (12 weeks)? or did you search for older puppies so you are certain that they will have "that face"? I am sorry if it`s a stupid question but i`d really like to know how Cosy, Toy and Bebe`s faces were when they were very young. [/B]
Click to expand...

When I bred and showed maltese I knew the lines that threw those pretty heads. I was also friends with many yorkie people and had seen many cute yorkie faces too.







I just hunted for the babies I have now.
When I talked to Bonnie I told her what type of face I was looking for and of course she had them.







I found my little yorkie, Trinket, in an ad. She was five months old and the woman didn't want her because she didn't grow big enough to suit her needs (to breed).







I took her.







Bebe, my tiny yorkie was 4 yrs old when she was given to me by a breeder who bought her to breed but realized she was too tiny.














She had already been bred and caged for years before then.







So, that's the story of my furry finds.







And, yes, I don't and won't buy a pup too young. I like to know what I'm getting. 
It's just my preference and I find them easier to housetrain the older the pup is.


----------



## mmo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=180056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I'm a headhunter. What can I say. I love a perdy face.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brit, have you gotten all your pups (malts and yorkies) as young pups (12 weeks)? or did you search for older puppies so you are certain that they will have "that face"? I am sorry if it`s a stupid question but i`d really like to know how Cosy, Toy and Bebe`s faces were when they were very young. [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I bred and showed maltese I knew the lines that threw those pretty heads. I was also friends with many yorkie people and had seen many cute yorkie faces too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hunted for the babies I have now.
> When I talked to Bonnie I told her what type of face I was looking for and of course she had them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my little yorkie, Trinket, in an ad. She was five months old and the woman didn't want her because she didn't grow big enough to suit her needs (to breed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebe, my tiny yorkie was 4 yrs old when she was given to me by a breeder who bought her to breed but realized she was too tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had already been bred and caged for years before then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's the story of my furry finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, I don't and won't buy a pup too young. I like to know what I'm getting.
> It's just my preference and I find them easier to housetrain the older the pup is.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, your knowledge`s been a great asset to this site and i am learning a lot! THANKS!


----------



## TuckersMom

All of your yorkies are beautiful!!!


----------

